# Milking basics?



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello Everyone! I am relatively new to goats and I am trying to cram all the knowledge in my brain that I can. That being said, I want to try and purchase a milking doe next spring and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what i need to start? Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Forgive me for this  - I absolutely cannot resist the opportunity to poke a little fun when there is an obvious opportunity. Having stated that I'm only poking fun, a goat that is broke to milk would be good! :laugh: After the goat, I would suggest a milking stand. Although it is possible to milk a goat without a stand, it pretty much sucks! Some method of cleaning the udder prior to milking without drying the doe's skin out, California Mastitis Test kits, probably 'Today' medication in the event of the doe developing mastitis, a feeder that attaches to the milking stand to keep her busy while you're milking, udder balm, probably peppermint oil in the event of udder congestion or just to make her feel good, filters for straining the milk - although I'm not sure of what type is the best. That is all I can think of from my limited experience with milking goats.


----------



## blip3200 (Jan 8, 2013)

There's tons of information on the fiascofarm.com website with info on what you need to prepare. I'd check that out for starters.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

MsScamp did pretty much cover the basics. I'm only going to add that in the 4 years we've been milking I've never used the mastitis test or any treatment. That's not to say it isn't a good idea to have on hand....we just have never used it. I'm also way different from a lot of people on here that I don't keep everything I could "possibly" need because these items expire and (to me....) you have wasted money on them and I don't have that to waste. HOWEVER....having said that....if you need them and can't get them soon enough....they would be worth their weight in gold. I'm lucky to have a vet that is available pretty much 24/7, makes affordable farm calls, etc. 

If you don't know how to milk....I would find someone to teach you the basics now so that when you do get your goat you're not struggling and losing milk production because you can't get her milked. Hamby Dairy Supply has a really good deal on milk filters. I can buy a years worth for $30.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

A bucket or pail to milk into might be helpful following msscamps suggestion :laugh: (sorrrrry couldn't help myself)


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as you. I just got my goats and am starting milking. My Rosie doesn't like being milked by an inexperienced buffoon like me, so she tap dances then sits down on her utters while still in the stand. I never knew goats could tap dance and preform handstands, but believe me, they can. I've just gotten the Dansha Farms hand milker and that seems to help. Rosie doesn't seem to mind that nearly as much. Of course finding a teat cup small enough for her itsy-bitsy teatsies was pretty tough, but it's part of having her and I love it. 
Best of luck to you.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

First I would suggest going to the library or going to Amazon and reading the following books:

http://www.amazon.com/Raising-Milk-Goats-Successfully-Luttmann/dp/0913589241

http://www.amazon.com/Goat-Health-C...F8&qid=1419349497&sr=1-1&keywords=goat+health

Before I got goats I went to my local library and checked out all the books on goats and read them all (about 10)

If you have no goats, I think you are way better off to get a couple of kids than a milker.

Be sure the kids are bottle, not dam raised so they are gentle and easy to handle, plus bottle fed kids are healthier.

Before you get the kids you should have a place to house them, and a way to water them and feed them hay and grain.

Before the goats are milking I would suggest buying or building a milking stand, having a stainless bucket, strainer and milk containers.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

I will second others who said they would go with a seasoned milker. I bought my doe as a FF who was already trained to the stand etc. and she is an absolute angel, always lets her milk down, and never fidgets or kicks even when she's finished her grain. I don't know if that's just her personality though because I've milked others who were not so easy and are older than her lol. 

I think I would have been frustrated training a goat to the stand and learning all the basics! What else? Stainless steel milking pail (I use a pot lol), udder wash or dip for pre and post milking, coconut oil or bag balm for dry udders, a good mineral supplement, a milking stand, (I had to milk the first week without one and it was tough) I also use a bacon screen that has been fitted to my milking pot to help keep hair and hay out of my milk, glass jars. Oh and visit this site a lot, they have saved me more than once!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I would get an experienced milker to start. One of my FF was a rodeo for about 2 weeks. It took 2 of us to milk her but at least we knew how to milk, so we knew it was her. She is great now,love milking her now.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Bottle raised kids are healthier?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Jdillio1988 said:


> Bottle raised kids are healthier?


Ummm...yeah?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

both my dam and bottle raised all seem healthy to me.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Bottle-raised kids are only as good as the farm that raised them. If the milk contains germs, nothing has changed. If the milk is clean (either properly pasteurized EVERY time, or from clean goats) then the kids won't get diseases that transmit through milk. It creates a clean-slate, germ-wise. And the kids see humans as "parents" which can make them very friendly and docile, or it can make them needy and poorly behaved. But well-done bottle babies are friendly and trained to have good manners.

Dam-raised goats can get diseases that pass through milk if those diseases are present in milk. Some of those diseases are hard to test for (like mycoplasma). If the kids only nurse from a disease-free dam, they will also be free of diseases that transmit through milk. They tend to grow better, and we can surmise that they have better immune function (based on human studies on breast-feeding). They don't view humans as parents, and they bond to humans through handling and socialization. They may bond better to the herd if they grow up in the herd.

If the kids are raised away from adult goats, they won't get diseases that transmit through the herd. However, the farmer needs to use boot covers or a boot bath and proper hand hygiene to ensure that no germs are carried between the adult barn and the kid barn.

If precautions are taken diligently, bottle-raised kids will be healthier than dam-raised kids, although both will be susceptible to environmental diseases, and it is possible that dam-raised kids will have better immunity as adults.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

kccjer said:


> Ummm...yeah?


Ummm.....ok? 
No need to portray rudeness with your words.
In have two damn raised kids that are 10 months old and they are the sweetest goats I have ever personally met. They are also free of all diseases. 
I understand that logic behind the statement, it was just a surprise to me.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

harleybarley said:


> Bottle-raised kids are only as good as the farm that raised them. If the milk contains germs, nothing has changed. If the milk is clean (either properly pasteurized EVERY time, or from clean goats) then the kids won't get diseases that transmit through milk. It creates a clean-slate, germ-wise. And the kids see humans as "parents" which can make them very friendly and docile, or it can make them needy and poorly behaved. But well-done bottle babies are friendly and trained to have good manners.
> 
> Dam-raised goats can get diseases that pass through milk if those diseases are present in milk. Some of those diseases are hard to test for (like mycoplasma). If the kids only nurse from a disease-free dam, they will also be free of diseases that transmit through milk. They tend to grow better, and we can surmise that they have better immune function (based on human studies on breast-feeding). They don't view humans as parents, and they bond to humans through handling and socialization. They may bond better to the herd if they grow up in the herd.
> 
> ...


Thank you for explaining this to me. You made it very understandable and I appreciate that!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep it friendly, keep it fun. No personal attacks. Stay on topic and stick to facts.


----------

